# fuel pump in audi 4000



## millsaps (Oct 5, 2010)

i am looking for help. im looking to buy a winter car and its a 4000 quattro and needs a fuel pump would i be able to use a walboro and how hard would it be to replace


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

Use a Bosch.

Easy to replace. Access through the boot.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

use a Bosch or Reman unit. Pretty easy to install.


----------

